# How many competitions have you been too?



## Feanaro (Feb 26, 2009)

How many competitions have you been too? Also, what was your favorite or most notable one. I've been to 2 and Chattahoochee was my favorite because Chris set a 5x5 bld record there and he signed my cube. 

(Sorry, I don't know if this is the right area to post this)


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 26, 2009)

Zero. I plan on going to Berkeley in April.


----------



## jcuber (Feb 26, 2009)

one, Newark Winter 09, but I am going to fort lee on march 7th.


----------



## shelley (Feb 26, 2009)

Thirty-five.


----------



## moogra (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been to 4. I haven't done very well though. I hope to get at least top 15 in april.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 26, 2009)

I've went to two competitons. My favorite competition was VA '08 because I got an NR average for 2x2 putting me second place for the competition under Rowe's NAR.


----------



## byu (Feb 26, 2009)

I have been to two.


----------



## TheBB (Feb 26, 2009)

Four. Organized two. Delegated one.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 26, 2009)

5, but I'll have been to 7 by the end of April


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 26, 2009)

Zero.

I wish that there were comp.'s in my area...


----------



## Edmund (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been 2 2. Carnegie Mellon Fall 08 and Newark Winter 09. I dont really know what my fav memo was but they were both fun


----------



## Kian (Feb 26, 2009)

8 for me. 2 more next month.


----------



## Feanaro (Feb 26, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Zero.
> 
> I wish that there were comp.'s in my area...



I hear that there might be one in Florida. Other than that there is the one in Alpharetta, Georgia.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 26, 2009)

13. olook 10 characters


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 26, 2009)

0, and it's been over 3 years since I started speedcubing. My aim in my first competition is to get in the top 10 for the single and average records for 3x3-5x5 or at least the top 20.


----------



## uriel rubik (Feb 26, 2009)

Only two, one to the Caltech Summer open 2007, and the other one was Mexican Open 2008. Next time I'm going to delegate Puebla Summer Open 2009 (still in planing stage).


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 26, 2009)

4...Berkeley, Berkeley, SF, Stanford...all 100+ miles away


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 26, 2009)

2, but I'll have been to four by the end of April. My favorite competition memory was judging Mike Hughey's 5x5x5 BLD successes, that was so amazing to watch. But by the time I run my Motor City Open, I bet that'll have great memories as well.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been to 8, apparently.


----------



## Escher (Feb 26, 2009)

One - UK Open '08, and I did absolutely terribly 

take all of my comp times, and take off 4s in the case of 2x2/3x3, and 25 in 4x4, and you'll get my average at the time...

Hopefully there'll be two this year, but if there's only the UK Open (november), I'll hopefully be seriously good by then


----------



## Rama (Feb 26, 2009)

23 already and this weekend I'll go to the Belgium Open.
There are no favourites tough, I liked them all.


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 26, 2009)

I've only been to one so far, but I'm going to Toronto Open Winter in March and Motor City Open in April


----------



## Bob (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been to 41, but competed in 40 of those (I went to German Nationals 2005, but was only a judge).

I've competed in: Newark Winter 2009, San Francisco Open 2009, Carnegie Mellon 2008, Virginia Open 2008, Westchester Fall 2008, Drexel Fall 2008, Newark Open 2008, US Nationals 2008, UCSD Summer 2008, Minnesota Open 2008, Da Vinci 2008, Cincinnati Spring 2008, Captain's Cove 2008, Washington DC Open 2008, Armonk Spring 2008, Stetson Spring 2008, Denver Open 2008, Princeton Open 2008, Kearny Kardinal 2008, Virginia Open 2007, Pleasantville Fall 2007, WC 2007, US Open 2007, Captain's Cove 2007, Canadian Open 2007, Rutgers Spring 2007, Caltech Winter 2007, Rutgers Fall 2006, US Nationals 2006, Trumbull 2006, Rutgers Spring 2006, Caltech Winter 2006, Rutgers Fall 2005, WC 2005, Dutch Open 2005, Caltech Summer 2005, Mann 2005, Midwest 2005, Caltech Winter 2005, and WC 2003.

Organized 7, delegated 19 (+ 2 more next month and at least one in August)

Four competitions next month (Fort Lee 2009, Drexel Winter 2009, UPenn Spring 2009, Ohio Open 2009) and at least one in April (Motor City Open 2009).

I somewhat (but only a little) regret missing US Nationals 2004, but I could not go because I was in Africa.

I like to travel and cubing gives me an excuse to do that.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 26, 2009)

none. ill be going to my first this spring


----------



## Jai (Feb 26, 2009)

5 - Canadian Open 2007, Toronto Open Fall 2007, Toronto Open Winter 2008, CanadianCubing Classic 2008, Toronto Open Fall 2008.
I have Toronto Open Winter 2009 on March 7th, which will make it 6.


----------



## Odin (Feb 26, 2009)

1- Austin Springs 2009, I got in the top 20!


----------



## Bryan (Feb 26, 2009)

After Saturday:

7 - Organized/delegated 4 (MN Open 2007, MN Open 2008, WI Open 2008 (w/Jordan Rattner), Twin Cities 2009), and then 3 other ones (US Open 2007, US Open 2008, Newark Winter 2009).


----------



## toast (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been to two.
SF2009 and EPGY2009.


----------



## Feanaro (Feb 26, 2009)

Odin said:


> 1- Austin Springs 2009, I got in the top 20!



I was at Austin 2009, what place did you come in? What events did you do? Maybe we met.


----------



## shoot1510 (Feb 26, 2009)

1. Newark Winter. I'm going for Fort Lee competition.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 26, 2009)

2 so far...probably 4 by the end of march


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yalow said:


> I've only been to one so far, but I'm going to Toronto Open Winter in March and Motor City Open in April



Well, same as this guy, except I've never been to one so far...
gunna be fun; I'll be the worst kid there and everyone can laughs at me!! ^^


----------



## Faz (Feb 26, 2009)

0 - WAAAAAAA WAAAAAAA.

Well - one unofficial one.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 26, 2009)

14 so far, and I've already registered for five more.
Living in western Europe makes going to many competitions very easy


----------



## ananbc (Feb 26, 2009)

none lol


----------



## Erik (Feb 26, 2009)

I competed in 30 competitions now. Signed up for 2 more (belgium open and moscow). So far 28 WR's, so I'm below 1 WR per competition again  
All had their fun parts and their less fun parts. Mostly fun part though


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 26, 2009)

Er, let me count: US Open 07, Guangdong 07, Beijing 07, Beijing Spring 08, US Nationals 08, Shanghai 08, Guangdong 08, Beijing Fall 08, Nanjing 08, Beijing Spring 09.

Ten, really?

4.7 wins per competition, seems a little bit small.


----------



## Odin (Feb 26, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > 1- Austin Springs 2009, I got in the top 20!
> ...



I ranked in at 20 place . I did 3x3x3 speed. Also I was wearing a red Callaway hat and I was using a blue C4Y cube.


----------



## Sin-H (Feb 26, 2009)

3. 
Lyon 2007, Italy 2008 and Switzerland 2009.

I'm going to too few competitions


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#11

Right now I am at Shelley - 1, but hopefully for me I will be at Shelley +1 in 10 days

Most fun were the really big competitions because of the travelling and the many competitors you meet there
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BelgianOpen2006 (first)
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Euro2006 (first really big one
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=USOpen2007 (Chicago (thanks Lori), New York, Niagra Falls))
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=PolishOpen2007 (best "small" tournament ever, including things like a marching band, cheerleaders, the mayor and very good results for FMC)
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WC2007 (should be obvious why)
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CzechOpen2008 (Misha + Erik)
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=USOpen2008 (Atlanta + Florida (I loved Miami Beach Jazz hostel))
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Euro2008 (travelling with Joel)

But I also love to go to smaller competitions with some friends and meet many more when you get there.


----------



## adragast (Feb 26, 2009)

8 competitions, 6 countries. Like many people in the cubing community, I like to travel. It was actually an important factor when I decided to register to the world07 (was around 1 min at that time but had wanted to go to Hungary for a while...).
I liked the world07, so many nice people, meeting guys like Ron, Ton, Stephan, Rama, Erik, ... was so incredible ! No elitism at all there (I was not expecting to be accepted so well in this community...).
I liked really the last Norwegian open because of personal reasons (finally broke the 20sec, got into many finals even if I did not deserve it for the OH) and because it was kind of a cool atmosphere.
Other competitions I competed in were fun too.


----------



## Inusagi (Feb 26, 2009)

I have been in two competitions, and the last one was awesome. I messed up some rounds, but got an exellent end.


----------



## BillB (Feb 26, 2009)

10 so far and registered for 3 more (Fort Lee, Drexel, and UPenn).


----------



## Pedro (Feb 26, 2009)

4 so far, being delegate in 3 of them, and have 2 more in the next months (also delegating)


----------



## dChan (Feb 26, 2009)

Sadly, I have only been to 3 despite the many competitions that occur in California.


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 27, 2009)

4 - DSC 08, Utah Open 08, Boulder 08, and Caltech Fall 08. Utah 09 is coming up, and hopefully I can go to US Nats 09.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 27, 2009)

not enough  fortunately living in europe makes it kind of easy to get to competitions, although it would be easier if i wasn't on a silly island.


----------



## BigGreen (Feb 27, 2009)

0..... i hate where i live


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 27, 2009)

Just the one: UK Open '08

I wanted to go to some of the Netherlands competitions this year but there's not enough funds in the family coffers and the GB pound has lost a lot of value against the Euro recently!


----------



## Garmon (Feb 28, 2009)

1 whole competition. UK has one every year.
Going to Danish Open 09 in April, and UK open 2009 so hopefully 3 by the end of the year.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2009)

how are you getting to the danish open garmon.. are you just going to be on holiday there?


----------



## Ton (Mar 2, 2009)

48 , I will lose my record this year, since I will not travel that much since we go to Indonesia and startup official competitions there. 

Favorite Polish Open, I do competition with Ron so we do most competitions just the two of use-sometime Pim help us- ,Poland has many volunteers and big organizing teams ... So that why iO love Polish competitions. And of course I got my PR 13.28 sec single solve in Polen

My competition Map
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/person_map.php?i=2003DENN01


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Mar 2, 2009)

I just finished my eight competition yesterday.
2 German Opens (06,07)
3 Belgian Opens (07,08,09)
1 Brussels Summer Open (08)
1 Euro , in Bilbao (08)
1 Dutch Open (08)

My favourite competition is the German Open.
Gûtersloh is a great little town, and the competition is in a nice venue with lots of competitors.

The biggest I attended was oof course the European Champs last year in Bilbao.

Next competition: 25/26 april, German Open, Gütersloh


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 2, 2009)

zero, but i'm going to go german open in apeil in Gütersloh, and i will go to the german nationals in essen too!


----------



## Gparker (Mar 2, 2009)

none but planning on going to VA 09 if there is one


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 3, 2009)

4 or 5, i can't remember.

My favorite was Discovery Science Center 2008! That was awesome.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 3, 2009)

1, Indian Open 2009


----------



## Ton (Mar 3, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> 4 or 5, i can't remember.
> 
> My favorite was Discovery Science Center 2008! That was awesome.



You did 5
Caltech Fall 2008
UCSD Summer 2008
San Diego Open 2008
Discovery Science Center 2008
Caltech Fall 2007


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 9, 2009)

15 official and one where I was the main judge for the official events, there I only did the onoffical Snake (at SOC 2007 I was main for 3x3 but did the rest of my events there).

I have done unofficial events in 12 comps (if I counted it correctly), that must be a record.


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes said:


> zero, but i'm going to go german open in apeil in Gütersloh, and i will go to the german nationals in essen too!




I also never have been to a competition, but I'm planning to go to GermanOpen - are there any news about it, where do I have to sign up?
When will the german nationals be? (wasn't it in February???)

Alex


----------



## coolmission (Mar 9, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > zero, but i'm going to go german open in apeil in Gütersloh, and i will go to the german nationals in essen too!
> ...



German Open are usually in April (towards the end). The German nationals are in October.


@topic: Only 1. Aachen Open 09. Loved it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 9, 2009)

lol iv been to none, weell not official rubik's comps


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 9, 2009)

one, Benelux Open 2009 (failed hard at 3x3x3, the rest was okay)


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 9, 2009)

been to three, organized 1, organizing another one.


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 9, 2009)

coolmission said:


> GermanCube said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...




Arghh, I mixed up the Aachen Open with the German nationals ... where are the Nationals btw., and where do I have to sign up??

Alex


----------



## tim (Mar 9, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> Arghh, I mixed up the Aachen Open with the German nationals ... where are the Nationals btw., and where do I have to sign up??
> 
> Alex



You can't, they aren't announced yet. They'll probably be in Essen in October. Just check speedcubing.com frequently.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 10, 2009)

I've been to one (Decatur Open). I'll be going to Chattahoochee next week though.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Mar 15, 2009)

Three. My favorite was SF09 because a won magic. I left early and got my certificate at EPGY. Everyone was like "hey, he got an award early!"


----------



## byu (Mar 15, 2009)

I remember that! I beat you at magic at EPGY though!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 15, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> 4 or 5, i can't remember.
> 
> My favorite was Discovery Science Center 2008! That was awesome.



5 says your WCA profile


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 15, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > 4 or 5, i can't remember.
> ...



And three says my WCA profile 

The next one is perhaps the best? But no, Norrköping was best because
there were two days with almost all events (but Multi).

Next is Västerås 24-25 april, but I would have liked to go to Danish Open.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 15, 2009)

1, finally


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 15, 2009)

4. Favorite? Either US Nationals(Just because it was so big and exciting) or Decatur Open(Because the night before with Chris Hardwick, Andrew Kang and Lofty)


----------



## Bob (Mar 15, 2009)

I've now competed in the answer to life, the universe, and everything.


----------



## BillB (Mar 15, 2009)

6x9? Another Hitchhiker fan. Words to live by: Don't Panic!

Bill
P.S. 12 comps for me now.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Mar 25, 2009)

byu said:


> I remember that! I beat you at magic at EPGY though!



I know. But I messed up twice and I was using a new magic.


----------



## Bob (Mar 25, 2009)

Now this: http://tinyurl.com/cwg8c6


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 25, 2009)

17 competitions so far for me


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 1, 2009)

never. I will going to Indonesian Open


----------



## Sebastian-1 (Apr 6, 2009)

1 competition, and I also organize that one. It was great, I set the SAR for Square-1 avg


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've been to one, and epically choked at it (refer to YouTube profile for more details).

2x2x2 ftl. T_T


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 7, 2009)

6 yay ^^
7 by 2 and a half weeks and 9-10 by this fall


----------



## holypasta (Apr 7, 2009)

Zero.
How do you go about _finding_ competitions?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 7, 2009)

holypasta said:


> Zero.
> How do you go about _finding_ competitions?



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php


----------



## Shamah02 (Apr 7, 2009)

I've been to one. Hopefully I'll attend another one by the end of the year.


----------

